# Finally someone says what ive been saying about Telfair.



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

This is a blurb form Mike Khan of CBS.....Sebastian Telfair — the 13th overall pick in the 2004 draft? He's not six feet tall and less than 170 pounds, doesn't defend nor shoot well. But he's quick, sees the floor great and is exciting every time he touches the ball. 

Exciting doesnt win you games....and like I said from day 1...telfair cant shoot or defend. Every teams starting PG needs to shoot+defend and not just make a flasy pass every qtr. The Telfair lovefest will be over by this seasons end when his shot doesnt improve or his defense.

Prediction...next yera at this time we will either be drafting or trading for a real PG. Only way we dont is if Jack proves 22 other teams wrong which is unlikely! Ive said it all along...telfair is "not that good"!
:clap:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Lebron James couldn't shoot very well and still isn't much of a defender, is he "not that good"? 

I wonder if coming straight out of high school has anything to do with that. Nah, thats crazy talk. Players don't get better.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

[strike]Stop....please stop.[/strike] Lebron James and Telfair NEVER SHOULD BE OR WILL EVER BE MENTIONED IN TEH SAME BREATH.

[strike]Dude...just come up with anew reply and delete that.[/strike] Telfair couldnt tie Lebrons shoes.

*Do not call out other posters like this. We don't allow other posters to do the same to you, and we won't allow you to do it either.*


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What exactly are you basing "Telfair is not good" on? 

He seemed fine to me last year.....I was generally happy with his play. I think he'll be just fine. He's very patient and stable....good penetrator, his shot isn't as bad as the media says it is. 

At a minimum, he was a much better defender than stoudamire....who was HORRIBLE. 

Only problem is his turnovers, which should get better as he gets more PT. 

Go SEABASSY! 

:clap:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> his shot isn't as bad as the media says it is.


I'm not the media, but I will point out that he shot 39% from the field and 25% from 3's last year. Hopefully he improves those figures alot this year, because thats pretty bad IMO.

STOMP


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Mixum, like it or not they were compared quite a bit... appeared in photo shoots together on covers etc... James has 6 times the NBA minutes as Telfair at this point... I wouldn't be too quick to say one way or another what Telfair will be. I think his defense if actually very promising. It wasn't all that bad as it is... but you can tell he has some to learn. Last summer he couldn't shoot better than 65% at the line... and you see how he worked on it an ended the season at around 80%. You can hope and pray he fails all you want... easy that way isn't it... if he turns out great you just cheer him... if he fails you say 'told you so!' Nice little defense mechanism.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice of you to turn a positive article about the Blazers into something negative. Only the mixmaster could manage this. 

Although I do admit you have a point regarding Teffair's defense and shooting abilities. Yes both need improvement but luckily these are areas that can be improved drastically with practice, whereas something like Telfair's passing ability and court vision are not.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

[strike]IGNORE... IGNORE... IGNORE... IGNORE.[/strike]
:cheers:

Yes Please do-Schilly


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> Stop....please stop. Lebron James and Telfair NEVER SHOULD BE OR WILL EVER BE MENTIONED IN TEH SAME BREATH.
> 
> *Dude...just come up with anew reply and delete that.* Telfair couldnt tie Lebrons shoes.



oooh the irony of that statement. Not to mention a gross missunderstanding of what Foulzilla was saying. Comparing a players situation (coming out of high school) does not, and NEVER HAS, equaled "the same exact kind of player".

It just meant that a player coming out of high school tends to not have as good of a shot as someone who's played several years in the NBA.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Exciting doesnt win you games....



Sure but exciting does win over fans and that is very important to the Blazers right now.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

So Telfair sucks. And Jarret Jack sucks. And John Nash is an idiot. And Blazer fans are fools. And the world is going to hell.

Is that about it, mixum?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> So Telfair sucks. And Jarret Jack sucks. And John Nash is an idiot. And Blazer fans are fools. And the world is going to hell.
> 
> Is that about it, mixum?


That's 'teh world.' Other than that, you've got it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Boy, that's a lot of hyperbole about a guy fresh out of high school playing point guard in the NBA. 

Already by the end of his first season he was doing some things better than Damon, like passing, helping his teammates (and team) to succeed on the court, running the break, and running an offense. 

He doesn't shoot the three or free throws as well as Damon and maybe he never will, but his defense is at least as good. At this point in their careers, he's a better penetrator and finisher too (in my opinion).

I don't think there is anything fundamentally wrong with his shot, so you should expect his shooting percentage to improve over the next couple of years with practice and game experience. 

Even if he never becomes a better than average outside shooter -- big deal. I don't want to watch a team with a ball hog point guard leading the team in scoring anyway. I want a speedy facilitator who can play defense (as long as he's surrounded by shooters and post players).

Consider that even if he isn't individually better than another player, if the TEAM is better with him as the point, then he's better.

Think of the team like the Rolling Stones. Individually not the best singer, guitarist, bassist, or drummer in the world, but together there is something that just clicks. 

If Telfair improves his shooting and defense, and clicks with this group of guys, then he's the man.

The jury is still out on Telfair one year after his high school graduation, which should be obvious to any rational person.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

mixum said:


> Stop....please stop. Lebron James and Telfair NEVER SHOULD BE OR WILL EVER BE MENTIONED IN TEH SAME BREATH.
> 
> Dude...just come up with anew reply and delete that. Telfair couldnt tie Lebrons shoes.


That sound you heard.. thats something going right over your head. I was pointing out that straight from high school players usually aren't complete. You are welcome to your opinion however, I just hope we don't pull another Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Even if he never becomes a better than average outside shooter -- big deal. I don't want to watch a team with a ball hog point guard leading the team in scoring anyway. I want a speedy facilitator who can play defense (as long as he's surrounded by shooters and post players).
> 
> The jury is still out on Telfair one year after his high school graduation, which should be obvious to any rational person.


I agree 100%. A point guard doesn't need to shoot the ball well. Leading the team, penetration, passing and defense should be higher priorities in my book. And Telfair already does a good job of penetrating and passing for a guy who is not even 20 years old. You can't teach court vision and natural instincts...however, you can improve shooting.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I'm not the media, but I will point out that he shot 39% from the field and 25% from 3's last year. Hopefully he improves those figures alot this year, because thats pretty bad IMO.
> 
> STOMP



His outside shooting per se wasn't TOO bad though....its just he got fouled when driving to the hole so much that he didn't shoot well since he got hacked.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Even if he never becomes a better than average outside shooter -- big deal. I don't want to watch a team with a ball hog point guard leading the team in scoring anyway. I want a speedy facilitator who can play defense (as long as he's surrounded by shooters and post players).


Totally agreed. I'm not sure that Bassy will be that player, though. I think that he fancies himself more of a Stephon Marbury-type. Which in-and-of-itself is not a bad thing, unless you're a lousy shooter like Telfair is at present.



> Consider that even if he isn't individually better than another player, if the TEAM is better with him as the point, then he's better.


Agreed 100%. To date, though, the team was considerably worse with Sebastian running the show. With that being said...



> If Telfair improves his shooting and defense, and clicks with this group of guys, then he's the man.
> 
> The jury is still out on Telfair one year after his high school graduation, which should be obvious to any rational person.


This is all spot-on. Absolutely.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Totally agreed. I'm not sure that Bassy will be that player, though. I think that he fancies himself more of a Stephon Marbury-type


I have to disagree here, Stephon is a ball hog and a shot chucker in IMO. I think Bassy know his strengths are his passing game and ability to get teamates open looks with his court vision. Bassy will average 3-4 more assists per game then Stephon when all is said and done, Stephon will average more points.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i think it is pretty obvious Telfair does not 'suck' , but if everyone here would take of the rosetinted glasses we'd be the first to admit he is extremely over-hyped on this board off a 1/3 of a season starting where basically won bugger all of those games. Telfair has a lot of areas in his game that are really great; speed , court vision , flashy passes , good ball movement etc but he has some other areas that need a LOT of work , namely fundamentals of playing some decent D and upping his shooting %. 

Telfair has what has driven diehard fans on this board for years , potential - and while I hope for the teams sake he really improves on the areas he needs too , I am VERY glad we picked up Jack as an alternative, cause he seems to be the polar opposite of Telfair and I still believe Jack (under Nate) will be starting before the middle of the season.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

This message is hidden because mixum is on your ignore list.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I figured I might get slammed a little for this statement:



> Already by the end of his first season he was doing some things better than Damon, like passing, *helping his * teammates (and *team*) *to succeed* on the court, running the break, and running an offense.


Thanks for taking it easy on me. Obviously, our record was TERRIBLE with Telfair running the show at the end of the year. But we also have to consider who was on the court with him, what his roll was when Damon was in the game, that the team seemed to be in player evaluation mode, and his inexperience. 

I still think he made the players he was on the floor with better than some other guys, like, oh, for example, Damon "I'm going to shoot till my arm falls off so I can set another personal record and increase my value since we are tanking it anyway" Stoudemire.

OTOH: I do fear he may not be all the "pass first" PG that some people think he is, and the Marbury comparison may be too close to the truth. Sure he likes the flashy pass and the assist, but he comes from the New York playground where, I've been told, the game is usually PG v. PG. And I thought I saw some of that from time to time last year, where he wanted to take control. Certainly the team needs a guy who can handle and take control at times, just not all the time. (Edit: By "take control" in this context I was referring to being a ball hog.)

The jury's still out.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

mixum said:


> This is a blurb form Mike Khan of CBS.....Sebastian Telfair — the 13th overall pick in the 2004 draft? He's not six feet tall and less than 170 pounds, doesn't defend nor shoot well. But he's quick, sees the floor great and is exciting every time he touches the ball.
> 
> Exciting doesnt win you games....and like I said from day 1...telfair cant shoot or defend. Every teams starting PG needs to shoot+defend and not just make a flasy pass every qtr. The Telfair lovefest will be over by this seasons end when his shot doesnt improve or his defense.
> 
> ...


If Telfair turned out to be a Jason Kidd, would you still bash him?

Lets see, some of Kidds' stats:
94-95 FG% .385 3% .272
95-96 FG% .381 3% .336
96-97 FG% .369 3% .323

... he finally cracked 40% in 97-98, or should I say he had exactly 40% in FG's

01-02 FG% .391 3% .321

There are more stats, but you get the picture.. For his career:

FG% .402 3% .329

Wow.. Kidd just lit up the nets didn't he? Don't Telfairs' age or stats of other stars get in the way of anyones judgement.

This baiting **** is getting so damn old. 

I guess we should just trade Telfair now before it's to late. 
95-96 FG% .381 3% .336


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Majic couldn't shoot that well, and couldn't guard anyone. Didn't he win a few games?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

kaydow said:


> Majic couldn't shoot that well...


Just looked it up, Magic shot .520 FG% career. Not that good from three though, just over 30%.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Excuse me, but what does Mike Kahn know about Telfair? How many Blazer games did he go to last year? How many practices? How much time has he spent around Bass? 

I went to 39 of the home games, I went to countless practices. I have spent much time around Bass, and I'm sorry, but that assessment is just wrong. 

A) He may not be able to shoot from behind the 3-point line, but he can definitely stroke it from just inside the arc. How do I know this? Because I watched him do it many times last season. How do you think he was able to put up pretty good numbers after getting the starting nod at the end of the season? They weren't ALL layups. 

Also, this kid is busting his butt to improve his shot. So give him a little leeway. It WILL get better.

It's mostly a confidence thing for Telfair. He can't hit a three to save his life, but he can step JUST inside the three point line and nail it. That's not a bad shot, that's a lack of confidence. 

B) His defense is fine. Damon Stoudamire has been in the league for 10 years and he couldn't guard a shopping mall. This, like his shooting, he spends many hours trying to improve and he WILL get better.

C) Telfair has intangibles that you simply can't teach. He has leadership, charisma, and a flair for the game. His teammates WANT to follow him. They respect him. I have never seen an NBA team treat a rookie the way the veterans did Telfair last season. You simply can't find that in every guy around the league.

Oh.... and he IS six feet tall. I challenge Mike Kahn to come to Portland and measure him.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Apparently, Jarret Jack is supposed to be better than Telfair. Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!
Damn that's a good one. Keep it up.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Oh.... and he IS six feet tall. I challenge Mike Kahn to come to Portland and measure him.



No he's not.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Great sermon Nate. I feel much better.

Preach! :cheers:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mixum said:


> This is a blurb form Mike Khan of CBS.....Sebastian Telfair — the 13th overall pick in the 2004 draft? He's not six feet tall and less than 170 pounds, doesn't defend nor shoot well. But he's quick, sees the floor great and is exciting every time he touches the ball.
> 
> Exciting doesnt win you games....and like I said from day 1...telfair cant shoot or defend. Every teams starting PG needs to shoot+defend and not just make a flasy pass every qtr. The Telfair lovefest will be over by this seasons end when his shot doesnt improve or his defense.
> 
> ...


[strike]please leave these damn boards. You aren't a real Blazers fan. LEAVE![/strike]


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> This message is hidden because mixum is on your ignore list.


It's not that difficult to do, people.

PBF


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> It's not that difficult to do, people.
> 
> PBF


Nope. I just did it. Took me about 60 seconds, and I feel better already. :clap:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> It's not that difficult to do, people.
> 
> PBF


Actually it kinda amuses me to debate him. (I use the term debate liberally as I never get a response unless I'm one of the first posters) To each their own though.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

tlong said:


> No he's not.


I have stood next to him. I am 6'0 tall. He is my height. Period. End of story.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Scout226 said:


> If Telfair turned out to be a Jason Kidd, would you still bash him?


He never will be. Kidd is 6'4" and that gives him an advantage on size alone against almost every PG in the NBA. Telfair might be a very good player, but he lacks the size of Jason Kidd and, IMO, the pass-first mentality.



> Wow.. Kidd just lit up the nets didn't he? Don't Telfairs' age or stats of other stars get in the way of anyones judgement.


No one's arguing that Kidd was or is a good shooter. I am arguing that Telfair is not only not a good shooter but a PG that's inclined to shoot too much considering his lack of shooting prowess.

Let's compare some numbers of Kidd (age 22), Marbury (19), and Telfair (19) in their rookie years:

Shots/minute:
Marbury: .374
Telfair: .323
Kidd: .321

Assists/minute:
Kidd: .228
Marbury: .225
Telfair: .168

Shots/Assist:
Telfair: 1.920
Marbury: 1.669
Kidd: 1.414

The shots/min are almost identical for Telfair and Kidd, while Marbury's is way higher. Assists/min sees Marbury and Kidd almost identical while Telfair is significantly worse.

By the time you look at the shots/assist ratio, Kidd blows Telfair away and Marbury is right between them.

The sample size is pretty darn small, and all three players can't be measured on solely their rookie season. It's all we've got to go on for Telfair, though.

Ed O.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

mixum said:


> Stop....please stop. Lebron James and Telfair NEVER SHOULD BE OR WILL EVER BE MENTIONED IN TEH SAME BREATH.
> 
> Dude...just come up with anew reply and delete that. Telfair couldnt tie Lebrons shoes.


seriously mixum, relax, if they shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath, than can you tell me why they where featured on the cover of SLAM! together? or even why bassy was on the cover of sports illustrated etc. yes, he hasn't proven himself in the NBA yet, but he may just flip yer hat around. i believe you just fancy yourself a bit to much of a talent scout and should maybe re-evaluate your skills in that department. no disrespect intended.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I have stood next to him. I am 6'0 tall. He is my height. Period. End of story.


I've met you before Nate. You're not taller than 4'11".
:cheers:


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Telfair is one of the rising stars in this league. With his passing ability and his speed he will soon be able to dominate the game without scoring. His shot, strength, and defense have improved so much since last year. 

It is very funny when people say he maybe a shoot first point guard based on what he did in a summer league where he was the best passer, ball handler, and scorer. While I don't mind shoot first point guards depending on the situation(Chauncey Billups, Isaih Thomas, Sam Cassell, and Tim Hardaway) Sebastian is not that. He is the only player on this team that makes other around him better. The guy is working on his weaknesses so give him more than half a season before you sell him down the river or trade him to the Lakers. We need good, young, talented point guard.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed O said:


> He never will be. Kidd is 6'4" and that gives him an advantage on size alone against almost every PG in the NBA. Telfair might be a very good player, but he lacks the size of Jason Kidd and, IMO, the pass-first mentality.


Well yes, Telfair will never be as tall as Kidd, but to predict that alone will keep him from being as good as Kidd or a star is just speculation.



> No one's arguing that Kidd was or is a good shooter. I am arguing that Telfair is not only not a good shooter but a PG that's inclined to shoot too much considering his lack of shooting prowess.
> 
> Let's compare some numbers of Kidd (age 22), Marbury (19), and Telfair (19) in their rookie years:
> 
> ...


I admit Telfair does shoot more than I'd like to see, but looking at our team last year, I don't blame him as much. Also, I guess it's better to just compare Marbury since they are similar in age, but then again, Marbury a better supporting cast I think. My main point is baiting comments about Telfair being so short, can't defend at all, has no shot, etc, etc.. From what I saw, he did a lot better on D than the vet Damon.

I expect Telfair to decrease his shots next year because of Nate. Nate is going to have control of the players a lot more than Mo did. 

I'm not going to argue that Teflair is a star now, but he showed some flashes of something special last year. He's got a lot of improvements to make in the next couple years, but he's hardly what the original poster of this thread said. 

Damn, it's late and I find this pointless now. Does anyone ever start rambling and then just say, "what the hell am I trying to say, and is it worth it?".. ha ha.. Ok, I'm done for the nite.. 

STOMP OUT BAITING POSTS AND THE #1 BAITING POSTER! :clap:

Oh, I almost forgot.. Thanks for your insight Nate. It's nice to hear stuff from someone who's in the know.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Agreed 100%. To date, though, the team was considerably worse with Sebastian running the show. With that being said...
> Ed O.


alright I will give you a chance to elborate on that one....

That statement on its own totally lacks perspective

Kind of likek saying the Blazers never won the championship because Clyde Drexler started at SG

in context I know you were talking about Blazer Bert's assesments of Bassy, but their is much more behind the scenes of the statements above.


The teams record with Sebastian starting is or Clyde starting is about as relevant as the price of tea in China..

How about Pritchards record corresponding wth Bassy starts?
Or Joel starting under Pritchard?
Or Randolph not playing?
Or the number of starts Rahim had at PF? :naughty:
Or with Damon starting at SG?
Or number os games Darius started at SF?
Or a head coach being fired?
Or a starting SF disrespecting the coach and getting suspended by the team?
or the Blazer brass pulling the rug out from under the fans?
or or or

your assesment of Bassy being the cause of the team being considerably worse is a bit harsh don't you think Ed?

There were about 101 things that went wrong in the last half of the season... blaming them on a 19 year old is simply wrong IMHO.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> your assesment of Bassy being the cause of the team being considerably worse is a bit harsh don't you think Ed?
> 
> There were about 101 things that went wrong in the last half of the season... blaming them on a 19 year old is simply wrong IMHO.


I'm sorry that I'm not responding to your entire post, TB, but I think that I am addressing the gist of what you're saying. If the first part of your post was making a different point than I've quoted above, please let me know.

Now...

I haven't blamed Telfair. Or, if I have, I'd like to see where.

The simple fact is that the team got WAY, WAY worse after Telfair started playing lots of minutes. The team went 5-22 after he made his first start (although he only started 26 games, I am not sure which game after the Indiana game he didn't start and it's not important enough to dig up). He had one of the worst +/-'s on the whole team (only Viktor, Thomas, and Carlisle were worse). 

Was all the losing his fault? Almost certainly not. The team was hurt and it wasn't that good BEFORE it got hurt. But it wasn't devestated. The team was still getting heavy minutes from SAR, Miles, Joel, and Damon. Ruben Patterson contributed, as well.

As I said: I haven't blamed Telfair.

What I AM saying is that there's no significant evidence that he makes the team better. It's entirely possible that the evidence was hidden in the mess of the end of last year, and it's likely that he will improve as he matures and gains experience.

But now? He's not made his teammates better.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

oh I am not entirely disagreeing with you either... a few years from now we will certainly know a lot more than we do after just 1 season in regards to Telfair as a player.

last year was just simply pathetic in our teams history. We had bits and pieces off and on all year round. Nothing every remotely consistant in coaching, starts, wins or performance. Yes, we did have some vets in and out of the lineup corresponding with Bassy's starts... with Rahim's return from his injury you could say a lineup of Bassy, Damon, ?, Rahim and Joel was probably very conistant in starts. I am sure the stat people can pont this out.

I found a lot of positives int he last 27 games or so.... but analytically I sure it was a train wreck. After all wins and losses are the only thing that counts right? :wink:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ed O said:


> But now? He's not made his teammates better.
> 
> Ed O.


Let me ask you this.... I realize the talk in focused on Bassy... but in fairness to him lets ask the same question in regards to each player ... who did make the team better last year? did any of them?

apply the question to each and every one of them.. hold the TEAM responsible for the losses

Travis?
Darius?
Ruben?
Joel?
Zach?
Victor? 
Theo?
Ha?

any of the departed players?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Let me ask you this.... I realize the talk in focused on Bassy... but in fairness to him lets ask the same question in regards to each player ... who did make the team better last year? did any of them?


Not that I can see. That's one of the reasons we sucked and one of the reasons I'm not nearly as excited about this team's future as some here are. Two reasons I've pointed this out about Telfair, though:

1. We're talking about Telfair in this thread, and
2. PGs are thought to be in a best position to improve those players around them.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Does Tim Duncan or Garnett play PG too?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Let me ask you this.... I realize the talk in focused on Bassy... but in fairness to him lets ask the same question in regards to each player ... who did make the team better last year? did any of them?


Joel did IMO.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*I split all the complaining about mixum from this thread into the one on the Off Topic forum.

Do not continue to post about mixum in this thread. Any more responses about him personally in this thread will be DELETED with out warning. Post in the other thread if you must.

If mixum really drives you crazy, please click on this link here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=3008

This will automatically add mixum to your ignore list.*


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

is telfair 6'9 i think i seen that somewhere,and how does anyone truly know what position will improve the team.
if we got shaq or something like that u think we would make the playoffs?


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

All this thread proves is that most fans don't understand the value of a true floor leader. Telfair is not going to carry a team offensively if his role is to score. But...if you surround him with scorers he will be an outstanding NBA point guard. He passes on time, he has the quickness to get anywhere he wants on the court - whenever he wants, and has the skill to deliver the ball anywhere. He has the confidence and savvy to lead an NBA team.

Look for great things from Telfair if the Blazers can add to and develop the talent around him. I imagine that Webster and Outlaw will be buying him gifts and taking him to dinner like Emmitt Smith used to do for his O-Line.


----------

